# Stayed on track for Thanksgiving!



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

I've been kind of worried about whether I was going to be able to resist all the holiday goodies come Thansgiving.
I went to Golden Corral Buffet with my oldest son, and had a couple of sm. pieces of steak, little chunk of roast beef, a salad with my own 0 carb/0 sugar dressing, and some green stuff...green beans, Brussels sprouts, and little bit of turnip greens. I looked over all the deserts, and then put 4 strawberries, and 1 sm chunk of cantelope on my plate. And I brought an Earl Grey tea bag with me.
I really wanted one of their rolls, but didn't get it.
I went in thinking I'd either let myself have: a) a little mashed potaters/gravy, or b) roll/butter, or c) small desert, like sugar free cookie or something, but I resisted ALL of it!
Still a delicious meal, and it's all I ate today.
This let's me know that even though Christmas goodies are around the corner, I CAN do this!!


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

If I moderate the other days of the week, my soul is pleased with a feast on Thursday.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well first off, you cannot call them goodies if they need to be resisted.
My pov is that we just cooked the next two weeks worth of meals. Now, we can eat it all now, or a little at a time, but by the heavens that stove burner won't reignite any sooner than 12/10!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Wow. I salute you

Calorie wise I did fine, but by the time I had tried just a BIT of all the goodies my blood sugar was whacked! 

On the good side, today I have rediscovered my will power and I will let DH finish off the sparkling grape juice, most of the stuffing and gravy, and such. And, I am going to freeze some of these high carb foods like the sugar free apple pie for later to give my body a rest! 

Today I will eat the good ham and veggies, and give my body a break!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Terri said:


> Wow. I salute you
> 
> Calorie wise I did fine, but by the time I had tried just a BIT of all the goodies my blood sugar was whacked!
> 
> ...


That would be so hard for me if I had to deal with leftovers!! In the past, I've insisted that everybody take all the leftovers home, leaving me just a little Turkey. This year, eating at a restaurant, there WERE no leftovers, thank goodness! 
My next temptation coming up is the Christmas dinner at work on the 11th, catered by City Barbecue. I think the only thing I can have is brisket, salad, and green beans which is perfect. Their food is good, but loaded with sugar. Sweet glazes on meats, sugar in the bbq sauce, sugar in the baked beans, coleslaw, etc.
Coworkers always bring in appetizers, and GOBS of snacks and DESERTS! THATS the hard part!!!
Sounds like you're doing pretty well Terri, and today is a new day to begin again!


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Life for me would be rather boring if I adhered to a rigid diet. I have always been active, and had a fast metabolism, so excess weight isn't a problem even in my 50s.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations. I did terrible, but have been good since then. I'm trying to do every other day (eod) fasting. Initially I am allowing myself up to 500 calories on fasting day if I need it, but that is just to help until I adjust to the eod eating. Other people have said it took them a couple of weeks to adjust.


----------

